# TC4+ with crossing SSR or without



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

Going to get SSR for heater 2000w 220V. I've read that crossing SSR is preffered option for heaters but they are hard to find locally. Can I get away with usual SSR. Is the cycle a bit short for crossing? How hot relays actually get within 7 minutes?


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

The std SSR is perfectly fine for heaters. The 0 cross are used where low noise is required or high inductance loads are being controlled.
I would add a suitable varistor across the 240v ac terminals on the SSR to help protect against any spikes. This is how I installed them on the furnaces that I designed and built for the University, also it's normal practice for the following furnace makers whether it's 1kw or 55kw, Vector, Carbolite and Lenton etc.


----------

